# Torment Tides of Numenera - überbewertet oder genial?



## garrett3k (1. März 2020)

*Torment Tides of Numenera - überbewertet oder genial?*

Hallo Freunde!

Was haltet ihr von Torment: Tides of Numenera? 

Ich finde das Spiel vom Setting und dem grafischen Stil her absolut faszinierend. Ich bin jetzt in der ersten wirklich riesigen Stadt, da kommen aber auch schon Zweifel auf: Natürlich sind die Texte top geschrieben und bieten Denkansätze, das Spiel ist ja generell sehr philosophisch angehaucht. Hier ein interessantes Stück Geschichte, da interessante Charaktere, dort Hinweise auf eine großes Mysterium hinter dem Ganzen. 

Da ist aber auch das Problem: Ist das Philosophie um der Philosophie willen oder wird das ganze auch irgendwann konkreter? Die Masse an Texten ist ja gigantisch und langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass alles ein gewaltiger Wust an Andeutungen ist, nicht mehr. Wann immer man ein Gespräch anfängt, wird man quasi ins kalte Wasser geschmissen, muss sich etwas zusammenreimen. Der nächste erzählt dann schon wieder etwas völlig anderes, das nichts mit dem zuvor zu tun hat. Wäre toll, wenn sich das ganze Mal zu einem großen Ganzen zusammenfügen würde oder man wenigstens einen roten Faden finden würde. Ändert sich das noch?

Ich will das Spiel wirklich mögen und bin eine echte Leseratte, aber langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass das im Großen und Ganzen Zeitverschwendung ist. Tausend Ultra-Kurzgeschichten ohne zusammenhängenden Sinn. Schwer zu erklären, was mich stört, aber vielleicht versteht ja der ein oder andere was ich meine.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. März 2020)

Es ist schon so, dass Torment Tides of Numenera meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz das Niveau des Vorbilds Planescape Torment erreicht. Aber unter'm Strich muss ich sagen: Mir hat das Spiel trotzdem gefallen, auch wenn ich es leider nie ganz zu ende gespielt habe. Aber das lag weniger daran, dass ich das Spiel nicht mochte, sondern dass ich bei nem Hardwarewechsel mal nen falschen Ordner mit Speicherständen gesichert habe und mir ca. 20 Spielstunden verloren gegangen sind. Somit hätte ich ganz von vorne anfangen müssen und das mache ich nie gerne, zumindest nicht mit kurzem zeitlichen Abstand, wo ich alles noch genau kenne. Evtl. fange ich irgendwann nochmal neu damit an.

Ich finde auch, man muss in solchen Spielen nicht immer alles in kleinsten Detail aufklären. Ein Teil des Faszination des Spiels bzw. von Rollenspielen und fiktiven Spieleuniversen ist für mich, dass man diese vielen kleinen Geschichten und Andeutungen hat, die eben der Lore mehr Tiefe geben. Die Story eines Spiels an sich kann noch so gut sein, aber wenn ich das Gefühl habe, das ganze Universum wirkt nur konstruiert, wie eine Art virtuelle Kulisse für eben diese eine Geschichte, die erzählt werden soll, dann verliere ich schnell die Lust daran. Vieles davon, was man in dem Spiel in Gesprächen erfährt, hat zwar nichts mit der Hauptstory zutun und ist so gesehen auch "unwichtig", aber gerade diese ganzen Nebengeschichten geben so einem Spiel für mich immer ein wenig mehr Leben.

Aber wie gesagt: Planscape Torment und auch das neuere Disco Elysium (ganz anderes Setting, aber sehr ähnliches Konzept als RPG mit Fokus auf extrem detailliertes und verzweigtes Storytelling mit P&P Mechaniken, nicht Kämpfe) haben das meiner Meinung nach besser umgesetzt ... allerdings war Tides of Numenera meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht schlecht. Man muss sich halt irgendwie auch in die Spielwelt hineinfinden, dann machen auch die vielen kleinen Nebengeschichten Spaß. Wenn einem das Setting an sich nicht 100%ig zusagt, kann ich aber verstehen, wenn man von zu viel Text neben der eigentlichen Questhandlung irgendwann gelangweilt ist. 

Ich würde mir definitiv mehr Spiele dieser Art wünschen, auch wenn die "nur" die Qualität eines Tides of Numenera haben. Abgesehen von Planescape Torment, Disco Elysium und eben Tides of Numenera ist die Auswahl da nämlich echt dünn und die meisten RPGs haben einen recht starken Fokus auf Kämpfe, was mir nicht immer gefällt.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2020)

ich habe es für die Xbox und war zwischen "toll" und "muss der lange Text jetzt sein...?"    ich musste aber irgendwann frustriert aufhören, da es ständig Abstürze bei meinem Spielstand gab. Vlt setzt ich mich nochmal dran...


----------

